# Edmonton alberta canada



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

As thinking of moving to Edmonton. Anyone out there?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

i hear lots of $$ there , but COLDDDD


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm ok with cold. Just want the coin lol


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

You might want to wait and see what impact the low oil prices will have on the local economy.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

macdry said:


> i'm ok with cold. Just want the coin lol


lol ...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

MacDry said:


> I'm ok with cold. Just want the coin lol


I was fine with the cold too....but after I hit 40 I dislike it so much


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Joints getting sore there old timer lol jk jk


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Joints getting sore there old timer lol jk jk


that is why I change the tools to make my job easy...er:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> You might want to wait and see what impact the low oil prices will have on the local economy.


Like that's going to last ?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

moore said:


> Like that's going to last ?


My inlaws are in Alberta. The other day my father in law asked me if construction was slowing down yet in Ontario. He said one of the oil companies there just laid off 1500 workers. He also said that the last time oil prices went down it affected construction trades for 4 years. He had to come to Ontario for work.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

if your going abba drywall has like ten building there doing, and I have a good friend Arron who is a manager of a big co out there I could give you his #


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

alberta is full stay home.


----------

